
BitConnect promoters cover their asses as site struggles with server downtime - RmDen
https://thenextweb.com/hardfork/2018/01/16/bitconnect-promoters-sever-downtime/
======
api
BitConnect was an extremely transparent scam, so this shouldn't surprise
anyone.

~~~
ShabbosGoy
Caveat emptor. Except there’s no SEC or FDIC to cry to when you’ve lost
everything.

